# USA Trains product update



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Took a look at the USA new release page today. There is some new information on upcoming releases. That 60' boxcar looks real nice.
http://www.usatrains.com/new.html


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep especially with the under cushion frame effect. Cool. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

So this page will probably stay the same for a year or so!


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah 60'ers are nice looking. Hope to get a few for variety. 

EDIT: and if it takes a year to release them I might be able to afford them by then....


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I asked USAT when the new caboose would be out, and got a two word relay--"the fall." That was all. Polite, eh?

So I suppose that means any time between Sept 21 and December 21. The caboose was put on the website in late October a year ago.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Only problem with that answer is fall of what year. I'm sure if these folks are going to make a product they can come up with a better answer than that. Sounds like AC. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to get about 6 more auto racks


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Im in for 25 auto racks to start and then a bunch of those nice box cars SWEET, Told Ya's, all good things come to those who wait....


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out. Those are some cool bilevel autoracks. I wonder if they'll turn on my basement layout with 11'6" curves?? That may be enough to make the push to the great outdoors. They should throw in a new 85' flatcar with two trailers. That would seal the deal for the outside move! Joe
(Marty, I saved that bridge pick of yours to add to my collection. Man, that's great)


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I see they are coming out with a Mopac geep, boy that's going to be hard not to buy.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Marty, Where did you get your auto racks? And if you made them, from what?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Everything on the bridge was a winter project bash. see rolling stock ackives. 
the autorack almost put me over the edge into the funny farm. 
been ,what 3 years ago???? 
Don, I saw the Mop and thought of Larry Wiles.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08 Aug 2009 07:54 PM 
Everything on the bridge was a winter project bash. see rolling stock ackives. 
the autorack almost put me over the edge into the funny farm. 
been ,what 3 years ago???? 
Don, I saw the Mop and thought of Larry Wiles. 

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Interesting?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

First caboose photo is up!  

http://www.usatrains.com/r12168.html 

and some new detail pics at the top of the main page: 

http://www.usatrains.com/usatraincentercupola.html 

Scot


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a spot on my layout for that READING. Nice looking cabooses, gonna get some................Jim


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

the autorack almost put me over the edge into the funny farm.

Almost? And here I thought you ran for Mayor of Crazytown two years ago. Huh. Must have been someone else. ;p


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Scotty,

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope they offer the trucks as a part. Bet there would be a whole lot of people wanting to retrofit.
http://www.usatrains.com/r12150trucks.html


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

*Paul, 
I you would be so kind as to give a little History to these trucks. Why leaf springs and how often were they used on cabooses. What other 1/29 gear would be appropriate for a truck proto upgrade?

Hope all is well in North SP Country!

Pete
*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't the leaf springs ride smoother, greater comfort for the crew? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

While not stating as much in each rolling stock description, is the presumption ALL of USA's products are in 1:29 scale? 

Wendell


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Except for the work train series, and the older wood sided reefers and older metal box cars... Mostly 1:24... says so on the web site... 

Regards, Greg


----------

